# What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes?



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

Only request is that they fit under 16" wheels. Which company has come out ahead? Thanks,


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (FatSean)*

I'm talking larger rotors, perhaps better calipers.


----------



## GJ18T (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (FatSean)*

Audi TT rotors with 5 mil spacers. You will need to make/buy new brake lines.
They will fit on 16" steel wheels (my winter wheels) but I'm not sure about 16" alloys (mines are 17 ").


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (GJ18T)*

I'm interested in this too. Have a search for the Wilwood v Porsche thread, there was some terrific stuff on there. Though since I have read some not so good things about Wilwoods (admittedly from someone who sells Brembos).


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (mdt)*

Yes, I've heard the wilwoods require frequent checks to ensure the seals aren't wearing. I'd like the caliper to be OEM in design...meant to work without maintenance throughout the lifetime of a set of pads.


----------



## Dansk Ventoe (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (FatSean)*

Im digging my Mov'it kit, similar to ECS tuning stageIII, but wheel clearance is a real beotch (17'') , and it is pricy. I think it is about the best brake upgrade for a mk3 by far, but you gotta pay a load! I have heard that the boxster caliper pedal feel is actually worse than the 996 caliper (only heard that though).


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (Dansk Ventoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dansk Ventoe* »_Im digging my Mov'it kit, similar to ECS tuning stageIII, but wheel clearance is a real beotch (17'') , and it is pricy. I think it is about the best brake upgrade for a mk3 by far, but you gotta pay a load! I have heard that the boxster caliper pedal feel is actually worse than the 996 caliper (only heard that though).

Man, I didn't know you'd done it. Where's the review? That can't have been it???


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (mdt)*

I'm thinking ECS Tuning stage II. I can fit them under 16" wheels, they use OEM parts and just over $1000 US! Now to start saving my nickles.


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (FatSean)*

Good pads, OE rotors, and good fluid.
You will be hard pressed to out perform the brakes without forced induction or NOX.
Peace,
Kevin


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (GJ18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GJ18T* »_Audi TT rotors with 5 mil spacers. You will need to make/buy new brake lines.
They will fit on 16" steel wheels (my winter wheels) but I'm not sure about 16" alloys (mines are 17 ").

You dont need new brake lines with the TT rotors.
Matt


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (FatSean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FatSean* »_I'm thinking ECS Tuning stage II. I can fit them under 16" wheels, they use OEM parts and just over $1000 US! Now to start saving my nickles.

Can you post pics and details? Every time I look at the ECS website, I get overwhelmed with info. Is this the Boxter set up?


----------



## QuickGLX (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (bluevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluevr6* »_Good pads, OE rotors, and good fluid.
You will be hard pressed to out perform the brakes without forced induction or NOX.
Peace,
Kevin

What does having a turbo or supercharger have to do with brakes? Nitrogen Oxides? I think you mean N20 or NOS....







Just messin
I had some Ate slotted rotors super blue fluid and Mintex C-tech racing pads and with my N/A VR6 I got them to fade several times and that wasn't good at all. Now I have the TT setup with the same pads and fluid, no more fade. period. Pads do make the biggest difference but you also need a rotor that can absorb alot of heat if you really like to beat the tish out of your car...


----------



## QuickGLX (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (Matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt* »_
You dont need new brake lines with the TT rotors.
Matt

You do if you have a 95 and earlier VR6. They come with the 280mm setup and the G54 calipers and the wrong brake lines for a TT swap.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (QuickGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickGLX* »_
You do if you have a 95 and earlier VR6. They come with the 280mm setup and the G54 calipers and the wrong brake lines for a TT swap.

Not to split hairs, but the originator of the thread has a 98 GLX so when someone tells him "you need brake lines" that's a false statement. Isnt it especually false if he's assumining the brakes are 5 lug 11" and mentions he needs lines, but fails to mention he also needs calipers?


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (Matt)*

For what it's worth, I found the comment helpful coz' I have the 280mm brake set up and was not sure whether I would need new lines if I went down the TT route.


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (mdt)*

http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...aking
Scroll down about 2/3, it's the 'Stage II (version 1)' kit. You get big rotors, new 4-piston calipers and all for arrounf $1000. Now I just need to pick out new, light 16" wheels that'll fit over them.
Oh yeah heres a detailed page
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...e=VR6


_Modified by FatSean at 10:54 AM 10-29-2003_


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (FatSean)*

Fatty,
Please keep me informed as to how you are going as I am likely to follow directly in your footsteps. The TT brakes sound too heavy.
Have you got any pics of your car?
What are your choice of wheels so far?
I quite like the OZ wheels but I want to avoid white ones if I can. On my car at least, gun metal grey probably looks the least "out there".
What are you going to do with your rear brakes?
Is there a cooling kit that you can buy with this set up?
Matthew


_Modified by mdt at 11:57 PM 10-29-2003_


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (mdt)*

Since I just dumped a ton of money into my car, I probably won't get this stuff untill next year. I'm considering buying some OEM MkIV 16" wheels for cheap, provided they aren't too heavy. I'll be happy if I can keep the wheel/tire combo under 36lbs (The weight of my current setup). 
Only cooling I've heard of would be plastic bits that plug into the spaces in the bumper.
Honestly, I hadn't even thought of the rear brakes.


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (FatSean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FatSean* »_Since I just dumped a ton of money into my car, I probably won't get this stuff untill next year. I'm considering buying some OEM MkIV 16" wheels for cheap, provided they aren't too heavy. I'll be happy if I can keep the wheel/tire combo under 36lbs (The weight of my current setup).

Sounds like a good idea. Please post the weight on this thread when you find out what it is.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

http://www.socalivw.com/forum/...id=14


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (Eternal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eternal* »_http://www.socalivw.com/forum/...id=14

Nice one. Can you post a pic and a full list of components? Why did you decide to take them off your Mk III?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

The picture is on the second page of that post. I never ended up with them on the MKIII only on the MKIV. I have two sets so the buyer can pick if they want red or black calipers and I will put the other on my MKIV. I have a set of new ECS cross drilled cad plated rotors, Boxster calipers and pads and a pair of new carriers one set for the MKIV and one set for the MKIII. I should have a picture of the kit on my friends Corrado in the next day or so. We finished the install about two weeks ago and will pick it up from the paint shop today. The kit uses ALL factory bolts so you won't compromise with inferior hardware.


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (FatSean)*

Has anyone thought of the Autotech 312mm big brake upgrade? Uses the OEM Calipers.
Check this out. http://www.autotech.com/brakesys.htm#312


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (vr6gtispeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6gtispeed* »_Has anyone thought of the Autotech 312mm big brake upgrade? Uses the OEM Calipers.
Check this out. http://www.autotech.com/brakesys.htm#312 

Excellent. I notice that the website says: Autotech now offers big 312mm brake conversions for both A3 VR6 and all B5 Passat models. The Autotech big brake kit for 1996 and later VR6 Golf and Jetta models utilizes OEM rotors, caliper carriers, and Mintex Red Box pads for high performance and durability. Earlier VR6 models 1992-95 also require new calipers and brake hoses, so we therefore offer a different kit that includes these. Passat B5 owners can upgrade to 312mm discs as well. The B5 conversion includes OEM rotors, caliper carriers, and Mintex Red Box pads. To clear the larger brakes, 16" or larger wheels are required for all models. Brake rotors are also available cross-drilled and slotted for an additional cost. For a cross-drilled upgrade, simply add an 'X' to the part number before the 'K.'
I would love to know which 16 inch wheels would go around these brakes. It might then resolve my braking problems once and for all.
I'm driving my sister's S3 at the moment. It has the TT brakes. They are so much better than the brakes on my VR6 it is not funny.


_Modified by mdt at 1:08 AM 12-8-2003_


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (mdt)*

Matt, I'm going to try the TT brake kit with ECS's new 2piece rotors and Carbotech 1109s for next years track events on my VR6T. Can't afford Stoptechs and SSRs yet. I'll let you know how they work out in 3-4 months. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? ('89gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *'89gli* »_Matt, I'm going to try the TT brake kit with ECS's new 2piece rotors and Carbotech 1109s for next years track events on my VR6T. Can't afford Stoptechs and SSRs yet. I'll let you know how they work out in 3-4 months. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? ('89gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *'89gli* »_Matt, I'm going to try the TT brake kit with ECS's new 2piece rotors and Carbotech 1109s for next years track events on my VR6T. Can't afford Stoptechs and SSRs yet. I'll let you know how they work out in 3-4 months. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What do you have to do to install the TT brakes? Can you get the disks from ECS with the VW bolt pattern and use the TT calipers?


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (vr6gtispeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6gtispeed* »_What do you have to do to install the TT brakes? Can you get the disks from ECS with the VW bolt pattern and use the TT calipers?


I have to buy calipers, carriers, pads, rotors and lines to complete the TT upgrade on my Corrado. Jettas and GTIs with 11.3" brake setups('96-'99 I believe) only need carriers and rotors from a TT/337/20thAE. Inexpensive for you MKIII guys.


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? ('89gli)*

I have a 96 w/11.3". I can use my OE calipers? I was thinking of the Autotech kit but I really like the looks of the ECS kit. Thanks


----------



## QuickGLX (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: What's the favorite upgrade for Mk3 VR6 front brakes? (vr6gtispeed)*

Like the previous post mentioned, 96 and up VR6 MK3s have the 11.3" setup and only need new carriers, 12.3" discs, _and carrier spacers/ longer bolts_. The ECS and Autotech kits are basically the same thing.


----------

